# HELP!!! My computer is running at 100% cpu usage all the time



## iDGAF559 (Dec 14, 2009)

well i don't know why, but all of a sudden my computer just start using 100% cpu constantly. like it never goes down to an idle percentage. it is really getting annoying with the fan super fast and loud. 
so if anyone can help, do so before i break this thing.


thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The fan may be running super fast and loud because of overheating. Check that all air vents are clear. If it is a desktop clean out the dust bunnies and clean any crud off the heat sink.

What process(es) are using lots of CPU (Task Manager is probably sufficient to answer this)?


----------



## steve65 (Feb 20, 2003)

Hit CTL+ALT+DEL and at the menu select "Task Manager" Select the "Processes" tab and then sort by the CPU column. This will sort the processes by CPU use. It is probably 1 process that is causing the issue. Note the process name, then right-click and end it. Watch to see if it comes back. You can find out what the process is by typing its name into google.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Right-click the Taskbar.

Click Task Manager.

Click the Processes tab.

Take a screenshot of this window AFTER click the memory sorting tab (sorts the entries in order of largest to smallest in terms of resource usage. You may have to click multiple times for the desired effect.)

Take a screenshot of this and attach it in your next post.

_*To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.*_


----------

